# Dell 2016 Ethernet Switch all lights ON



## noel1996 (Mar 25, 2006)

My Dell PowerConnect 2016 ethernet switch was working perfectly up to yesterday. I had 4 Macs and 2 Printers and Broadband connected to it. When it failed, I disconnected it from the mains and removed all the ethernet cables. When I connected it again, ALL THE LIGHTS WERE ON even though there was no ethernet cables connected to it. Is the 2016 broken or can I save it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This may be the Dell hater in me but... I'd junk it unless it's fairly new and under warranty.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's dead!


----------

